# kyack fishing



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

does anyone know the name of that company that rents the kyaks in the seaside heights area, i forgot the name, i remember that they rent the yellow ones cause i saw their trucks doing pick ups the other day but i forgot the name


----------

